# RdB watches: hexagonal case crafted from an hex nut



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi there!

If this topic is out of place, please move it.

Would like to present our handcrafted timepiece from Italy.

Hope You'll appreciate.
If I broke some forum laws, well delete all.

Me and a good friend of mine both work in the mechanical industry and steel one.

He's the technician and many years ago the idea of creating a watch body from a hexagonal nut with its screw was born.










The watch is quite unusual, the body is composed of 8 pieces:

Bezel
Outer case (crafted from the hex nut)
Inner case (crafted from the screw head)
Lowe ring
Lugs
Crown

This is how the screw is machined to get the inner case










And these for the outer one:



















The watch is opposite assembled compared to a standard watch.....we start from the bezel....the back case just do not exist (it is part of the screw pivoting into the nut).

The watch was almost ready even 10 years ago. Only a couple of months ago we've started a microbrand company (RdB watches) and the timepiece can be crafted on demand.

All of the work is done in Italy, except from the Swiss automatic movement at 28.800 vib/h, with 25 jewels.

The case can be crafted in 36 mm or 41 mm depending on the original nut used (M24 or M27).

The basic models are made in 316 aisi stainless steel but we can even use titanium or brass.

It comes with bracelet or handmade strap customized for RdB and crafted in Tuscany.










See below a couple of "serie alpha" watches.














































The "serie beta" with all the engravings and the definite dial is coming in a couple of weeks, with the first watches to be delivered.



















Below two sketches of the models:

M24










M27 (3 bague colour options)










Hope to receive your comments!

Have a nice day,

Guido

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Almost ready to take off



















Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I think it looks great but would be easier to start from scratch rather than recycle a nut. I would use higher than 316 stainless if possible.

Either way I like it a lot and think you did a very good job. Probably because your Italian and Italians are the best, most daring designers. 

Calcedonio


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks a lot Medusa.

The last test at wrist below:














































Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## utzelu (Aug 17, 2015)

Bold design and looks good on the wrist. How did you manage to attach the lugs to the case?


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi utzelu 

The lugs are anchored to the outer case by means of conical/cylindrical plugs.








Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Very masculine looking, at least in that size, and clever use of materials.


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks Ron.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jimdon5822 (Apr 11, 2016)

Now that is a nice looking watch. Well done.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

I like the idea, that's clever.

A bit of brushing here and there, to remove some of its bling, would be nicer looking imo.


Edit: Bulgari Octo line comes to my mind for an inspiration here.


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks!

Inspiration comes.....not from clockwork....only from hex nuts 

Below some pics of the different dial options:




























Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Love it. Excellent work!


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks! 




























Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## futat2 (Sep 14, 2017)

As a heavy equipment mechanic I really like this design. the last pic with the bracelet looks awesome to me. What price point are you thinking on these?


----------



## guivill (Aug 20, 2017)

futat2 said:


> As a heavy equipment mechanic I really like this design. the last pic with the bracelet looks awesome to me. What price point are you thinking on these?


Hi and thanks a lot!

The pic you're referring to shows a ready to sell watch, price is around 900 eu.



















Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

